# what color are these birds?



## Creek13 (May 21, 2012)

the first bird is a cock mated to the hen in the second picture. third bird is a baby out of the them


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

First one is opal, second looks like a silver with bronze and grizzle? Possibly split for RR. Third looks like a blue velvet with kite bronze. Looks like it could be grizzled too? Hard to tell from the pictures.


----------



## Creek13 (May 21, 2012)

a few more pics


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

I think Becky hit the nail on the head with all three.


----------



## sev3ns0uls (Jul 2, 2011)

like the offspring. its color similar to a golden eagle. wish i have one like that then when it fly around, it give me the impression of a mini golden eagle.


----------



## Henk69 (Feb 25, 2010)

I would look for one explanation to explain these 3 effects.


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

the pairing of dom opal to a dilute blue with bronze have produced a non dilute blue with bronze. If dom opal in the parent which it looks like then obviously this has missed the baby, If rec opal then the baby will carry the genes.
Thats a good enough explanation for me.


----------



## Creek13 (May 21, 2012)

Thank you for the info, I'm just getting into genetics and after exploring websites and looking at pictures I still wasnt positive what they were. The person I got these from called the first bird an Andalusian and the second a pale gimpel.


----------



## Creek13 (May 21, 2012)

sev3ns0uls said:


> like the offspring. its color similar to a golden eagle. wish i have one like that then when it fly around, it give me the impression of a mini golden eagle.


I never realized the resemblance until you pointed it out. It is an eye catcher in the loft.


----------



## Henk69 (Feb 25, 2010)

Creek13 said:


> Thank you for the info, I'm just getting into genetics and after exploring websites and looking at pictures I still wasnt positive what they were. The person I got these from called the first bird an Andalusian and the second a pale gimpel. I didn't think that was right.


There could be gimpel involved. Note the bronze body. Plus arch angels often have rusty markings on the wings the first year.


----------



## HeavyDlofts (May 23, 2012)

I have a few French mondianes this color


----------



## rudolph.est (May 14, 2009)

I agree with Becky that the first one is possibly opal, but could maybe be Ts and fs instead (though it is unlikely).

The second looks like a dilute T-pattern blue, with heavy bronzing, probably kite or gimpel. I'd even say maybe both. Gimpel shows a lot of bronze in the body, but rarely in the shield, and kite shows it in the shield but only rarely in the body. The very golden breast is also might be a sign of gimpel, as could be the yellow cast on the head and above the tail. Ive never seen a dilute show such a clear yellow creascent, or quite so much yellow cast as this. I do see the feathers that look a little grizzly in the shield, but I doubt that this hen is grizzle though. I see no evidence in the tail, flights or head. Maybe the grizzling as an effect of the bronze. Maybe also split RR, no real way to tell.

The youngster (third), I would guess pretty much the same as his mother, but without the dilute, and almost definitely split RR (notice how the redness is already starting to moult out - a clear sign of het. RR in my birds). He also looks to be homozygous smokey, as well as sooty.


----------



## Creek13 (May 21, 2012)

Thank you Rudolph. Im planning to mate the young bird to one of my almonds, should be interesting to see what develops.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I don't think it's Ts and Fs together. The lacing on the flights in Fs comes with the addition of spread.


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

Becky on that subject I am still not 100% sure on the genotype of blondinettes but I am guessing from what you have said here its Ts, Fs and spread on blue and brown based birds?


----------



## rudolph.est (May 14, 2009)

Blondinettes don't have to be spread, though spread black are most popular.

These birds are spread:









While this one isn't:









I've heard that the standard calls these birds by a different name? Bluette or something?

As Becky said, it looks like TS + FS only produces the clean laced flights when spread is involved.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Yes, Blondinettes do not have to be spread at all, or even "laced" (t-pattern). They can be barred or anything really. Blondinettes are simply solid colored birds whereas Satinettes are saddles with colored tails. And yes Rudolph, Satinettes and Blondinettes are broken down into more specific color varieties with fancy names


----------

